# développer un logiciel audiounit & standalone pour mac



## foopoo (26 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, je souhaite développer un plugin audiounit pour mac os.
J'ai regardé les templates fournis avec xcode, il sont en C++ pour les audiounits.
Par contre pour la version standalone, il semble que si le noyau du programme est en c++ il faille le commander par une GUI en objective-C, ce qui donne un programme hybride. cela a-t-il des inconvénients?

Je préfèrerais développer en c++ pour la raison suivante: le code semble plus aisément portable vers le format vst pour mac et windows.

Autre question: l'interface graphique doit-elle être resizable? de nombreux plugins ne le sont pas mais avec l'arrivée des 27 pouces je pense qu'il serait bien qu'elle le soit.
Y a-t-il donc des outils de "dessin par codage" complets pour un développement sous mac?
ou plus simplement la possibilité de créer avec interface builder une GUI resizable?

J'en suis aux balbutiements de ce projet tous les conseils sont bienvenus.

merci!


----------



## ntx (26 Mai 2010)

foopoo a dit:


> Par contre pour la version standalone, il semble que si le noyau du programme est en c++ il faille le commander par une GUI en objective-C, ce qui donne un programme hybride. cela a-t-il des inconvénients?


Non


> Autre question: l'interface graphique doit-elle être resizable? de nombreux plugins ne le sont pas mais avec l'arrivée des 27 pouces je pense qu'il serait bien qu'elle le soit.


C'est au développeur de faire en sorte qu'elle le soit.


> Y a-t-il donc des outils de "dessin par codage" complets pour un développement sous mac?


Qt, WxWidget, ...


> ou plus simplement la possibilité de créer avec interface builder une GUI resizable?


 Avec IB c'est très facile à faire. RTFM


----------



## foopoo (27 Mai 2010)

j'avais effectivement vu wxwidgets.
qt est hors de prix pour moi et je suis très peu friand de piratage,
en tout cas merci pour ces conseils!


----------



## tatouille (27 Mai 2010)

foopoo a dit:


> j'avais effectivement vu wxwidgets.
> qt est hors de prix pour moi et je suis très peu friand de piratage,
> en tout cas merci pour ces conseils!



tu peux utiliser Juce



Commercial licence for a single product - £399 (+ VAT for countries  in the European union). 470 Euros
Commercial licence for any number of products - £699 (+ VAT for  countries in the European union). 824 Euros
c'est quand meme moins chers que Qt et sincerement mieux ecrit et beaucoup utiliser dans l'audio, c'est 100% C++, tu recois les sources et hop, tu peux commencer avec single product et puis update si besoin est, si tu es  declare en tant qu' entreprise tu recuperes les 20% de TVA


----------

